# New Holster,etc for carry



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Well, I left this morning in search of a holster and mag holder for my Sig, since I plan to make it my primary carry weapon. I ended up getting a Gould & Goodrich OWB, IWB and a double mag holder and a 12 oz can of CLP all for 99 bucks. I figured since I didn't have high capacity magazines, I needed to go with a double mag holder. That would end up putting me at 3 ( 8 ) round mags on me at all times.

[img:549:450:c55471f8b5]http://img68.imageshack.us/img68/1402/untitled13sl.jpg[/img:c55471f8b5]


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Good looking holsters and mag carrier.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

That is a great looking set up. I like to have an IWB, OWB and an extra mag holder for all my carry rigs, but none of mine match that well.


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

I can't get the picture to load but can imagine what you got. 

I too carry 2 extra magazines for my EZ 9. I figure if I can't do the job with 24 rounds I had better be running away.


----------



## elitedesignhub (Oct 22, 2021)

If anyone want to create a website for handguns or guns accessories then you should visit the best online custom website design and development company


----------

